
Dwl: Dwm-like Wayland compositor based on wlroots - Ordoviz
https://github.com/djpohly/dwl
======
Ordoviz
I am _not_ the author of dwl. Since dwl is based on wlroots (just like the
popular Sway) it already supports making screenshots using grim[1] and
screencasts using wf-recorder[2].

You can try out dwl from within your current WM. The default modkey is Alt. If
you want to use the Super key, change `#define MODKEY WLR_MODIFIER_ALT` in
`config.h` to `#define MODKEY WLR_MODIFIER_LOGO` and recompile. The default
terminal emulator is kitty but you can change `termcmd` to alacritty if you
want.

Currently, only native Wayland applications run on it. You can enable
experimental Wayland support for Firefox with `MOZ_ENABLE_WAYLAND=1`, see
Running programs natively under Wayland in Sway Wiki[3].

Do not hover over the edges of windows – this will crash dwl.

[1]: [https://github.com/emersion/grim](https://github.com/emersion/grim) [2]:
[https://github.com/ammen99/wf-recorder](https://github.com/ammen99/wf-
recorder) [3]: [https://github.com/swaywm/sway/wiki/Running-programs-
nativel...](https://github.com/swaywm/sway/wiki/Running-programs-natively-
under-wayland)

